# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλησπερα σας!

## Αλκης

Ειμαι ο Αλκης απο την αθηνα και μολις εφτιαξα εναν λογαριασμο σε αυτο το σάιτ.
Θα επιβλέπω συχνά τα νέα θέματα γιατί μου αρέσουν τα ζώα και θέλω να μάθω πραγματα γιαυτα!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες Άλκη στην συντροφιά μας , έχεις κάποιο ζώο (πτηνό ή άλλο) στο σπίτι ; Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΦΡΟΥΦΡΟΥΔΗΣ

Γεια σου Άλκη! Έχεις καναρινάκι;

----------

